# The Victoria Beckham Collection



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Only two so far. Here's the article from WWD:




NEW YORK — Victoria Beckham’s first dress collection stays true to her style.

The line, previewed exclusively to WWD, clearly follows the former Spice Girl’s fashion mantra. The 10 looks are tailored to the body, made with fabrics such as basket-weave cotton, fine gazar and georgette silks and have touches of Indian embroidery and hand-sewn beading.

“The collection was inspired by the femininity and sophistication of the midcentury silhouette,” Beckham explained. “I’ve always been drawn to intricate, seam-detailed designs, as their structure enhances the flattering shape of a woman’s silhouette.”

And, with a closet full of dresses from some of the world’s best designers, Beckham sure knew which details she wished to incorporate. 


“I like to focus on the posture of a woman and how she holds herself, which led me to incorporate features such as modern corsetry and grosgrain details,” she said. “All corsetry is made for comfort and support with the finest materials, and, in addition, there are finer grosgrain belts that are incorporated into the line of the softer constructed dresses to give this effect in a more subtle way, thus enabling women of all sizes to wear my dresses to create a magnificent silhouette.”

After launching her dVb label with jeans and sunglasses, the dress collection is the third fashion extension for Beckham.

Looks include a black stretch-cotton, hand-sequined strapless dress with a corseted bodice, and a black-and-white fleck cotton paneled style with topstitched shoulder panels.

“Structure is an important word to use when discussing my collection,” said Beckham, who is expected to grace Marc Jacobs’ front row on Monday. “The corsets and belts that have been incorporated into my dresses have been made in such a way that they are comfortable and supportive. My clothes are designed for women from a woman’s perspective.”

The label will say both Victoria Beckham and dVb, and the collection is priced between $600 and $1,400 at wholesale. The collection will be unveiled during private appointments next week. Company executives declined to give sales projections for the line, which targets distribution to upscale department and specialty stores.

“Dresses are very signature for me, as I have always dressed in a very feminine and ladylike manner,” Beckham said. “This collection may be new, but it’s been a lifetime in the making for me.”


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

dVb jeans are fucking horrible, the epitome of Gauche. I can't wait to see what kinda epic fail her dresses will be.

btw: are you just spamming us with mainstream fashion articles without realizing that this is a Snowboarding Forum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I could wear those to work, but that's about it...


----------

